# In need of renting a horse trailer! (Ocala, Gainesville area)



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Read the surrounding area Craigslist...
Lakeland, Ocala, Orlando, Tampa, South Florida....all sometimes have listings for trailers available to rent.
Also try Ocala Classifieds: Real Estate, Rentals, Used Cars for Sale Seen trailers for rent here too...

Classifieds here and on horsetopia sometimes... good luck and have a safe ship.
Sometimes the tool/equipment rental companies have horse trailers to rent...

You could also just pay someone to ship her then not have to return a trailer hours away in the opposite direction, save some time, gas and vehicle wear & tear... probably cost you about the same too.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Look on the treasure coast cl I saw an ad today for someone who does transport from WPB area all over fl. here is the link to the ad.
Horse Transport/ West palm to N Fl and back


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Most major centers have trailer rental places. More and more people are creating trailering groups on face book. Some have advertised routes, others are requesting rides.


----------

